# Slow Bowl Interactive Feeder, any users?



## Jem (Jan 19, 2014)

I used the Omega Paw Tricky Treat Ball for most of my lab mix's meals. He still managed to finish 1 cup of food in about 10 min, but that was better than 10 seconds!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

What I did with my Golden was place a smooth land scape rock about the size of my palm into her bowl. She had to push it around to get all her food which slowed her down quite a bit.


----------

